# General & Urban Zones Close 10-13-16



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just a reminder the Urban and General Goose zones close tomorrow (10-13) and won't open again until 10-22 in the General zone and 11-5 in the Urban zone...... Don't be one of those guys!-O,-


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Rob!!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm really confused by the map. Is the BRBR and Corinne part of the general or urban?


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I'm really confused by the map. Is the BRBR and Corinne part of the general or urban?


According to the map, BRBR is part of the Northern Goose Zone in which there are no closures. You are able to hunt geese. The marshes west of Corinne (Salt Creek/Public) are all part of the General Goose Area which do have seasonal closures.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I'm really confused by the map. Is the BRBR and Corinne part of the general or urban?


i agree i just relooked at the map and yea it a little hard to understand. But going really watch where you are.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

This is my understanding of the zones (but I am not a lawyer):

Northern Goose Zone (area north of Willard Bay and south of Corinne, basically just BRBR): Oct. 1, 2016–Jan. 14, 2017, no seasonal closure

Urban Goose Zone (south of Willard Bay to just south of Utah Lake, all marshes like FB, OB, Harold Crane, Howard Slough, etc): Oct. 1–13, 2016 and Nov. 5, 2016–Feb. 5, 2017

General Goose Zone (anywhere not previously listed, including Public, Salt Creek, Locomotive Springs, Fish Springs, etc): Oct. 1–13, 2016 and Oct. 22, 2016–Jan. 22, 2017

Hope that's helpful to someone


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I found a better map. BRBR is part of the Northern unit. It looks like our fields in Corinne are part of the general unit, which sucks.
https://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_boundary.php?boundary_id=679


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

So from a waterfowl management perspective, what is the justification of the closure in the middle of the season?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Idratherbehunting said:


> So from a waterfowl management perspective, what is the justification of the closure in the middle of the season?


So that the Urban and General zones run longer in the year. The Urban runs into February when the geese start returning to the marshes and fields. By doing this more city geese are harvested.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> So that the Urban and General zones run longer in the year. The Urban runs into February when the geese start returning to the marshes and fields. By doing this more city geese are harvested.


Having never hunted geese in the late season... Does it work?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

moabxjeeper said:


> Having never hunted geese in the late season... Does it work?


From my experiences I would say yes it does work.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> So that the Urban and General zones run longer in the year. The Urban runs into February when the geese start returning to the marshes and fields. By doing this more city geese are harvested.


Is the state limited on how many days the goose season can run by the federal regulations? Just trying to understand why closing it would be necessary in order to allow it to run later.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Is the state limited on how many days the goose season can run by the federal regulations? Just trying to understand why closing it would be necessary in order to allow it to run later.


Yes, that is correct. They are allowed so many days by Federal regulations.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Yes, that is correct. They are allowed so many days by Federal regulations.


Alright. Now it makes a little more sense to me.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> From my experiences I would say yes it does work.


If you can get that one field before anyone else finds it, it works very well!


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

I love how my mixed decoys only attracted geese today. And I just got to watch them land and walk around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

